# Southern_Secrets 6 YEAR REBOOT! DISASTER



## Southern_Secret (9 mo ago)

Hello all, my name is anthony & I'm new the TLF I'm from NE Mississippi. Anyway 8 n half years ago my wife and I built our house & I put about $2,000 into the lawn and had it looking good. My neighbor built a new house about 2 years later & the guy who did the dirt work turned the water over on us. The reason that is a no lift off is cuz we live about mid-way of a very long steep hill, so the whole water situation is a big one and #1 on the constant up keep. Long story short I did no up keep my yard got trashed and I let it go for 6 years, this is my journey of reclaiming it so LET'S SEE WHAT HAPPENS!!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

You got my attention.


----------



## Southern_Secret (9 mo ago)

Here are a few pics, it's hard to tell but some work has been done. :lol: 
Yea....Yea I know it's bad REALLY REALLY BAD, so take it easy on me.


----------



## Southern_Secret (9 mo ago)

Some of the work I've been doing in between rains


----------



## Southern_Secret (9 mo ago)

It's nice having your own sand and soil supply......takes a little work to get clean but it don't bother me


----------



## Southern_Secret (9 mo ago)

Got some flowers potted too but I forgot to get some photos, but I will this afternoon.


----------



## jsams22 (Apr 20, 2021)

Nice to see that Wheel Horse still in action!


----------



## Southern_Secret (9 mo ago)

jsams22 said:


> Nice to see that Wheel Horse still in action!


Thank you, that my pride and joy(other than my wife). Took me 8 years to find one!


----------



## jsams22 (Apr 20, 2021)

Southern_Secret said:


> jsams22 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see that Wheel Horse still in action!
> ...


My Family owns a Toro dealership and we have a couple 1960s/70s models that are still running strong. Very cool how many attachments there are and using the PTO to run them. Cheers!


----------



## Southern_Secret (9 mo ago)

@jsams22 Lucky you!! I'm a fanboy for sure with wheel horse and toro stuff!


----------



## Southern_Secret (9 mo ago)

Well after spending 2 weeks digging and widening this trench for a retaining wall/flower bed (and iv only done half) to try and block the water coming down the hill. I have made the decision to fill it back in and instead of building the wall to stop the water, I think im going to bring my yard down to control the direction of the water. I would love y'alls opinion on it but its imposable to tell in the pics the magnitude of the slop of my yard.


----------



## Southern_Secret (9 mo ago)

Well I didn't keep this thing updated like I thought I would, we own a parts house in farm country so spring and summer is busy for me. 
Needless to say my reno was a complete disaster, I ripped and seeded 4 times this year and only had minimal success. It doesn't bother be much cause there is always next year and more learning too do. However I did make the decision to plant ARG being I live on a hillside and need a form of vegetation to keep my yard in place, my Bermuda never established so that left me with no coverage for winter. I will have photos soon of the summer projects and the ARG prep and seeding.


----------



## Southern_Secret (9 mo ago)

This was the end of June on my 2nd seeding attempt


----------

